# Sunday Oldie



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't believe I'm actually going to start one of these threads!

OK so it's 20 minutes early, but what the heck.

Check out this cracking little hummer fresh from Keith:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Very very nice Steve's Dad.

Tomorrow its going to be Sunday best for me (1970 - 03)



















BTW - Mach is not going to be happy that we started without him


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> Can't believe I'm actually going to start one of these threads!
> 
> OK so it's 20 minutes early, but what the heck.
> 
> Check out this cracking little hummer fresh from Keith:


Bootiful watch B)

It`s inspired me to put this one on when I get up in the morning....

*Bulova Accutron 218, 1970*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Very very nice Steve's Dad.
> 
> Tomorrow its going to be Sunday best for me (1970 - 03)
> 
> ...


I`m not bothered who starts the Sunday thread as long as it`s dedicated to the oldies ie anything from the last century (or earlier) :wink2: 

Cool IWC BTW


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

This Sunday I will be mainly wearing this beauty


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

for me, 1988 manufactured, my newest old piece

hmm, just sumthin about 20yr olds lol


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again today, and before anyone asks it does look a lot better in the flesh than my poor photo efforts.

Universal:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

It is Sunday so it will be my humble CWC on black Toshi. Can someone please teach me how to take nice photos of the watch, please.....?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

hikingcamping said:


> Can someone please teach me how to take nice photos of the watch, please.....?


By not following my example above  :lol:

Mark


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Rolex Airking today










Jon


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Camy for me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Camy for me...


Now that is watch porn :drool:

Much better looking then a certain watch which has an orange button on the side :wink2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 Seiko diver today


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Dugena 7765 again


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Camy for me...
> ...


LOL... Mac you really must try one tho before you make up your mind


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Fair enough, if you could just pop yours in the post, I`ll give it a go for about a year or so :wink2:

Edit> On second thoughts, I`d rather borrow the Camy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Camy for me...
> ...


Mac, I'm not sure I agree entirely with your view, lovely though the Camy is :lol:

I haven't worn this for a while so:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Camy for me...
> ...


do like that Jon.oldish oris today










bowie


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva Pythagore


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Minerva Pythagore


I'm not sure if it's your photography that does this to me Livius but I do especially love your collection.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Voumard today.

Bertrand


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Today, I shall mostly be wearing this Sekonda (Poljot) Alarm...










...a replacement for the one which got me hooked on all this watch nonsense in the first place!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Langel for me today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

mutley said:


> Langel for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Andrew! If you ever want to part with it, can you please let me have first refusal?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

This old thing, from '98:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently my youngest Speedy - the "beater" from 1998










-- Tim


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunday i am wearing the Archimede pilot with the diamond crown and display back.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Minerva Pythagore
> ...


My "secrets" to watch photography:

A photogenic watch collection, not all watches are easy to picture

Composition, I try to get a balance in the pictures and set the hands on the watch in balance

A good camera with macro mode, I use a Leica C-Lux 1, the macro mode means that I come near the object, the watch is in focus, and the background blur out. Camera on tripod, and I use the self-timer

Clean background, usualy a grey polishing cloth and warm, natural light from the window

Photoshop, resize and crop, I never adjust colour, contrast or light, but try to remove unwanted reflections

Try and fail, take a lot of pictures


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb group of oldies on show again today guys :thumbup:

I`ve just swapped to this humble example of Welsh horology 

*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels, c1960s?*

(`Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales)


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Change of strap for this one today ... Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My Mother has been in hospital for some weeks, so last night I drove up to see my Father, to try and cheer him up.

After several bottles of Chablis he was very cheerful. I feel awful today; he's fine. And 77 years old...

On a weak and trembling arm I are mostly been wearing this...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap to another Smiths, an English made one this time 

*Smiths Imperial cal.104 19 Jewels, `Made In England` circa 1960*

*














*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Camy for me...


Very nice Jon, first for me but very colourful and easy on the eye :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this all day


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Still got this one on today.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sparky said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Langel for me today
> ...


Cheers Mark, although I don't think I will be selling this one. The main problem with this watch is would not know how to value it, I picked it cheap from the good old US of ebay (it was re listed after closing with no bids & the second time I was the only bidder  ).

I could sell it for what I paid but I know there is no chance I would be able to replace it or I could just double the price but that would just seem like profiteering, so for now I'll just have to wear it & enjoy it 

Cheer

Andrew


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I never get tired of this watch...the ugly stepchild of the Omega family. Decided to stick the original bracelet back on it and snap a couple fresh pics...

*Omega Dynamic Chronograph*



















Hope y'all are having a splendid Sunday.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> I never get tired of this watch...the ugly stepchild of the Omega family. Decided to stick the original bracelet back on it and snap a couple fresh pics...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chronograph*


_Zorite_ I spose











> Hope y'all are having a splendid Sunday.


Starting nights again later this evening :sleepy:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

In case you haven't seen it in the electronics section, I give you the IWC Edison (i have managed to wangle it off my GF for the day)


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Better late than never hope its been a sunny day for all.

Simon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> I never get tired of this watch...the ugly stepchild of the Omega family. Decided to stick the original bracelet back on it and snap a couple fresh pics...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chronograph*
> 
> ...


Ive never really understood why this range has langished really... sure its is a bit of a mismatch of styles but its cool... I love these on brown straps, but thta bracelet look great too... nice pics Rich


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > I never get tired of this watch...the ugly stepchild of the Omega family. Decided to stick the original bracelet back on it and snap a couple fresh pics...
> ...


Prices seem to be creeping up a bit these days, but my guess is if they had made it a tad larger and called it by a different name it might have done better. I'm still on the lookout for the date version at a decent price, which looks really good on a weathered brown strap....so if anyone spots one, please let me know.


----------

